
Show HN: I built a website to check Growth rate and Doubling days of Coronavirus - 1hakr
https://visalist.io/emergency/coronavirus
======
1hakr
For last few months I have been seeing all these coronavirus trackers but none
of them tells you how things are in your country and if things are going to
better and what does the timeline look like. So I ended up building it myself.

